# شرح فيديو لطلبات الأعضاء



## hosh123 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخوانى الأعزاء من خلال هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشرح كل ما يمكننى شرحه من طلبات الأعضاء بشكل فيديو وسيتم عرضها جميعا من 

خلال اليوتيوب ومواقع التحميل ولن تقتصر تلك الفيديوهات على برنامج معين بل على مجموعة البرامج التى أقوم بشرحها وهى :

أوتوكاد - سيفيل 3D - سيرفر - أكسيل - جوجل إسكتش أب 

فمن لديه طلب معين أو جزئية معينة يريد منى شرحها فليتفضل بطرحها هنا أو من خلال الأيميل الخاص بالدورة وستجدونه على 

الصفحة الأولى من كل فيديو وأدعو الله أن يعيننى على تلبيه طلباتكم ...

رابط مجموعة الدروس على اليوتيوب هو :

‫طلبات الأعضاء‬‎ - YouTube​​


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الاعزاء تم رفع أول درسين من دروس طلبات الأعضاء وهم :
1. كيفية الحصول على إحداثيات قواعد وأعمدة من خلال الضغط عليها مرة واحدة فقط وذلك فى برنامج السيفيل ترى دى ..
2. كيفية عمل تقرير للجسات الأرضية وبه تهشير تلقائى للخلايا وذلك فى برنامج الاكسيل .

وبإذن الله الدروس القادمة عن :
3. كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم وكميات المياة لبحيرات تبخير خاصة بمشروع لتحليه المياة.
4. كيفية إستخراج إحداثيات ومناسيب النقاط من برنامج الاوتوكاد بدون أى برامج مساعدة أو ليسبات بعدة طرق .

ومنتظر منكم تساؤلاتكم وطلباتكم ...


----------



## م.قيس (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ، وياريت شرح ما يخص شبكات المياه وشبكات الصرف الصحي ومياه الامطار

المهندس قيس


----------



## مرجان 2011 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*الف شكر مهندس هشام*

الف شكر مهندس هشام وعندي مخطط به مجموحة من الطرق عايز اعملها تصميم ما هي المعلومات التي ابدا بها وكيفية البدء في المشروع علما بانني لم يسبق لي التصميم ولكن علت بالتنفيذ وكذلك اعرف اعمل بروفايل ومسار وسكشنز علي السيفل


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

علشان ابدا تصميم طرق مخطط بالمملكة انا عندي التخطيط عليه عروض الشوارع انا محتاج ايه كمان علشان ابدا اصمم ومراحل تصميم هذه الطرق من البداية للنهاية


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> الف شكر مهندس هشام وعندي مخطط به مجموحة من الطرق عايز اعملها تصميم ما هي المعلومات التي ابدا بها وكيفية البدء في المشروع علما بانني لم يسبق لي التصميم ولكن علت بالتنفيذ وكذلك اعرف اعمل بروفايل ومسار وسكشنز علي السيفل



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم على فؤاد عشان اكون صريح معك من البداية أنا لم اعمل فى تصميم أو تنفيذ مخططات من قبل ولكن ممكن أحاول أنى اساعدك ببعض الأفكار:
انت حاليا معاك المخطط والطرق عليه كل ما هنالك أنك تعمل مسار لكل طريق منهم ( alignment ) وبعدين تعمل رفع للطرق كلها فى الأطراف و المنتصف وده فى حاله لو كان الطريق عرضه نحو 20 م ولا يوجد تغييرات كثيرة فى السطح ولكن لو العرض اكبر من كده فحاول انك تكثر من الرفع المساحى . ويجب أنك ترفع الطرق الخارجية اللى هتربط عليها المخطط لأنها هى الأساس اللى هتنسب اليه المخطط بتاعك .. 
بعد ما ترفع النقاط بتاعتك أول شىء هتبتدى به انك تربط الطرق الرئيسية بتاعت المخطط بالطرق اللى حولها عشان الميول ثم تربط الطرق الفرعية بالطرق الرئيسية للمخطط ومنها تحدد مناسيب القطع الموجودة عندك فى المخطط ولازم تكون عارف انت عايز تصرف المياه على فين ( مياة الامطار مثلا ) عشان تراعيها فى الميول الطولية ..
أما بخصوص السرعات والتخطيط للحارات فده على حسب شكل المخطط بتاعك ( غالباً ما تكون السرعة داخل المخطط من 20 الى 40 )وهل أنت هتضع جزر وسطية فى الطريق ولا لأ . فلو كده حاول انك ترفق لنا الملف الخاص بك ونحن نحاول نفيدك ..
ولو انت نفذت مخطط سابق ارفقه لنا ومنه نحاول أن نستنتج سوياً ما تريده ...


----------



## علي فؤاد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراا مهندس هشام لي الرد وعلي النقلة الكبيرة التي احدثتها انت ومهندس ايمن ومهندس غنيم ومن قبلكم الاستاذ فواز العنسي في هذا المجال
بالنسبة للمخطط هحاول ارفعه لك عل موقع 
ولي سؤال عام 
ازاي اربط مناسيب الشوارع الخارجية م الرئيسة مع الفرعية في المخطط انا فاهم المعني والمقصود لكن انا عايز الطريقة او الفكرة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الميول الطولية لتصريف الامطار وكذلك تحديد مكتن صرف الامطار
وكذلك ازاي احدد السرعة التصميمية هل هي مواصفة ام احددها انا
وكذلك عدد الحارات وعروضها وكذلك عرض الاكتاف هل انا احددها ام تعطي لي كمواصفات ام تحدد عل حسب عرض الشارع واذا كانت هكذا لو عندي شارع 12 و 15 و 20 و 25 ازاي احسبها
واخيراااااااااا الطبقات ازاي اححد سمكها هل مواصفات ام احددها انا وكيف احددها
اعتذر للاطالة


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> شكراا مهندس هشام لي الرد وعلي النقلة الكبيرة التي احدثتها انت ومهندس ايمن ومهندس غنيم ومن قبلكم الاستاذ فواز العنسي في هذا المجال
> بالنسبة للمخطط هحاول ارفعه لك عل موقع
> ولي سؤال عام
> ازاي اربط مناسيب الشوارع الخارجية م الرئيسة مع الفرعية في المخطط انا فاهم المعني والمقصود لكن انا عايز الطريقة او الفكرة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الميول الطولية لتصريف الامطار وكذلك تحديد مكتن صرف الامطار
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخى على والله انا هحاول اجد لك كتاب مواصفات لمثل تلك الحالات لأنى كما قلت لك سابقاً لم اعمل فيها ... وقد يكون هناك معلومات عن ما تريد ...


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramb (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي مهندس هشام
- اريد كيفية تبديل جميع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه اذا كان في خطاء في المناسيب الموجده 
- كيفية زرع مناسيب للارض الطبيعيه اتوماتك
و شكرا
سلام


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم م هشام
في بداية تصميم اي طريق ما هي المعلومات التي يجب ان تتوفر لاي مصمم كي يبدا التصميم غير الرفع المساحي ومكان المشروع ويا ريت بالتفصيل
وسؤال اخر ما الفرق بين رسم المسار alignment layout وpolyline ومتي نستخدم احداهما ومتي نستخدم الاخري


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور جدااا


----------



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي المهندس هشام فوزي

أشكرك بإسم ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

نقلة نوعية وعمل جبار تشكر عليه.

أخي جهدك مقدر وأشكرك على جهدك في نقل الفائدة والعلم بطريقة سلسة ومفيدة لأعضاء الملتقى.

أخوك
ابو محمد


----------



## ASILARABI (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*أخي هشام بارك الله فيك حقيقة مجهود تشكر عليه


لدي سؤالين يتعلّقان ببرنامج **السيفيل** لو تفضلت :

**1**-كيفية تعريف طريق موجود مسبقا اريد عمل توسعة له وكيفية عمل المقطع العرضي له بحيث تكون التوسعة ليست ثابتة - يمين ويسار وفي حالات ارتفع عن منسوب الطريق أو انخفض-

**2**-دراسة مفترق طرق Crossroads من تصميم وتعديل ودراسة حجوم الردم والحفر


جازاك الله كل خير ورزقك ووالديك الفردوس الاعلى*


----------



## abdallha146 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين علي المجهود
انا اريد ان انزل صوره من جوجل ايرث علي بلان بالاحداثيات مظبوطه في اتوكاد سيفل
ارجو المساعده


----------



## abdallha146 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## hosh123 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ramb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا اخي مهندس هشام
> - اريد كيفية تبديل جميع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه اذا كان في خطاء في المناسيب الموجده
> - كيفية زرع مناسيب للارض الطبيعيه اتوماتك
> ...


السلام عليكم 
أخى العزيز إجابه السؤال الأول وهو كيفية تعديل مناسيب الأرض الطبيعية إذا كان هناك خطأ فى المناسيب الموجودة (( على سبيل المثال أنك عايز ترفع النقاط كلها 5 متر لفوق )) كل ما هنالك أنك تختار النقاط المراد رفعها سواء كانت الأرض كلها أو مجموعة من النقاط أو حتى نقطة واحدة وبمجرد إختيارهم هتيظهر لك فى الشريط العلوى للبرنامج ( ribbon ) شريط خاص بالنقاط أسمه cogo points وهناك ستجد إختيار اسمه datum أضغط عليه وأكتب الرقم الذى تريد زيادتة على النقاط المختارة (( 5 متر على حسب المثال )) وتضغط enter سيقوم بتعديل النقاط كما طلبت.. إذا اردت أن تقلل من المنسوب أكتب القيمة بالسالب .. ( ملحوظه هامة لو تلك النقاط مرتبطة بسطح يجب بعد تعديلها عمل rebuild للسطح ليتفاعل مع المناسيب الجديدة للنقاط ...
أما عن السؤال الثانى فقد شرحت مثال له من قبل كل ما هنالك أنك تعمل النقاط بشكل إحداثيات e,n ثم تقوم بإختيارها ستجد نفس الشريط العلوى السابق cogo points وهنا تختار elevation from surface وسيقوم هو بتجهيز مناسيب النقاط المختارة بناءاً على بيانات السطح المختار..


----------



## mamathashem (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله .....................


----------



## hosh123 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم م هشام
> في بداية تصميم اي طريق ما هي المعلومات التي يجب ان تتوفر لاي مصمم كي يبدا التصميم غير الرفع المساحي ومكان المشروع ويا ريت بالتفصيل
> وسؤال اخر ما الفرق بين رسم المسار alignment layout وpolyline ومتي نستخدم احداهما ومتي نستخدم الاخري


السلام عليكم
أخى على بخصوص الفرق بين رسم المسار POLYLINE بيبقى انت عندك خط موجود بالفعل وكل ما هنالك أنك بتحدده كمسار أى ( مسار معد سابقا ) وعند تحديده كمسار بتظهر لك نافذة بها بعض الإعدادات مثل رقم أول محطة فى المسار و السرعة التصميمية وشكل المسار وهناك فى الأسفل بيعطيك إمكانيه وضع منحنيات أفقية على حسب نصف القطر الذى ستكتبه أى انه سيعدل فى شكل الخط الموجود وسيظهر لك بعد الضغط على OK مجموعة علامات إرشادية تدلك على مناطق غير متفقة مع شروط السرعة التصميمية ... الخ
أما رسم المسار alignment layouT فهو بيكون من البداية تمام وانت تحدد له هل تريد منحنيات انتقالية ام لا ونصف القطر المطلوب ... وسيراعى اثناء إنشاء المسار شروط السرعة التصميمية .


----------



## hosh123 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي المهندس هشام فوزي
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

أخى الكريم المشرف العام الأخ مهاجر والله مجرد دخولك لموضوعى المتواضع شرف كبير جداً لى وكلماتك الرقيقة وسام على صدرى واتمنى من الله أن أكون قدر المسئولية وأوعدك أنى بإذن الله سأكون دائماً فى خدمه أخوانى و أخواتى فى الملتقى وخارج الملتقى وأسأل الله أن يتقبل الله منك ومن إدارة المنتدى ذلك العمل الرائع بوجود مثل هذا الصرح التعليمي العملاق ألا وهو ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذى ساعد الكثير و الكثير فى حياتهم العمليه وانا أحد هؤلاء الناس الذين أستفادوا كثيراً من خبرات وتعليم العديد من القامات و الشخصيات البارزة المعطأة فى الملتقى ... وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتنا يوم القيامة ..


----------



## hosh123 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ASILARABI قال:


> *أخي هشام بارك الله فيك حقيقة مجهود تشكر عليه
> 
> 
> لدي سؤالين يتعلّقان ببرنامج **السيفيل** لو تفضلت :
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخى الغالى بارك الله فيك واشكر على الدعوة الجميلة واقول أمين ..
انا مش عايز انك تزعل منى لما اقول لك انى حاليا لا استطيع الرد على سؤالك لأنى والله العظيم حتى وقتنا هذا لم أدخل فى عالم الطرق فى السيفيل ثرى دى ولكن أوعدك انى أول ما أعرف الإجابه سأرد عليك .. حيث ان معرفتى بالسيفيل تنتهى عند ما أشرحه فى الوقت الحالى لأنى فى تلك الدورة أقوم بدراسه الموضوع الذى اشرحه جيدا قبل البدء فيه وامشى فى الدورة خطوة بخطوه كما تعرف ... فسامحنى أخى الكريم وبإذن الله انا عند وعدى عند معرفة الاجابة..


----------



## ASILARABI (11 نوفمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الغالى بارك الله فيك واشكر على الدعوة الجميلة واقول أمين ..
> انا مش عايز انك تزعل منى لما اقول لك انى حاليا لا استطيع الرد على سؤالك لأنى والله العظيم حتى وقتنا هذا لم أدخل فى عالم الطرق فى السيفيل ثرى دى ولكن أوعدك انى أول ما أعرف الإجابه سأرد عليك .. ... فسامحنى أخى الكريم وبإذن الله انا عند وعدى عند معرفة الاجابة..


كلماتك أغنتني عن طلبي شاكر لك أدبك وسمو أخلاقك

وأنا من المتابعين ان شاء الله 

وفقك الله وبوركت​


----------



## hosh123 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ASILARABI قال:


> كلماتك أغنتني عن طلبي شاكر لك أدبك وسمو أخلاقك
> 
> وأنا من المتابعين ان شاء الله
> 
> وفقك الله وبوركت​



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وأشكرك على تفهمك الوضع ... وانا تحت امرك فى اى وقت ..


----------



## ramb (12 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هشام علي هذا المعلومات 
شكرا
سلام


----------



## azk (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ان امكن شرح عن استخدام جاز توتل ستيشن نوع nivo الرفع والتسقيط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هشام ... وصراحة صاحب مجهودات رائعة ومتميزة ...
ربتا يوقك بشمهندس 
*


----------



## ramb (22 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله علي هذا المعلومات 
هل يمكن نقل مناسيب التصميمي علي مسار الطريق اريد طريق اذا كان تنقل هذا مناسيب 
وشكرا
سلام


----------



## محمد على خميس (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم
بالطبع ينفع و فى اخ سال نفس السؤال و جوبت عليه... راجع التعليقات


----------



## redaali2011 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عايز من حضرتك طلب طلبته قبل كده وانت ما لبتش النداء 1- عمل سيرفس فى برنامج السيفل ثرى دى وتحديد الباوندرى الاول 2 - عمل السيرفس الثانى تحديد الباوندرى بتاعه الثانى - ثم عمل حساب الكميات بينهم وهل ممكن اخد نفس الباوندرى للاثنين والا لا


----------



## hosh123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> عايز من حضرتك طلب طلبته قبل كده وانت ما لبتش النداء 1- عمل سيرفس فى برنامج السيفل ثرى دى وتحديد الباوندرى الاول 2 - عمل السيرفس الثانى تحديد الباوندرى بتاعه الثانى - ثم عمل حساب الكميات بينهم وهل ممكن اخد نفس الباوندرى للاثنين والا لا


السلام عليكم
أولا اخى الكريم انا لا اتذكر انك طلبت منى هذا الطلب سابقا وعلى العموم ما تطلبه قمت انا بشرحة من قبل ... 
1. لعمل سيرفس وتحديد الباوندرى اولا يجب ان تعرف الفرق بين أنواع الباوندرى ( الحدود ) ودى هتلاقيها فى الدرس رقم 14
2. عمل الحدود نفسها لسطحين مختلفين وحساب كميات الحفر والردم بينهما ستجدها شرحت بمثال مطول بعده طرق فى الدرس 30 .
راجع تلك الدروس وأبلغنى إن إحتجت شيئاً.


----------



## hosh123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع الدرس الخاص بكيية حساب كميات الحفر والردم الخاصة ببحيرات تبخير مياة تحليه وحساب كميات الحفر والردم للطرق المتصلة بها
وتم تسجيل فيديو خاص بكيفية نقل اى بيانات من الأوتوكاد إلى الأكسيل بدون أى برامج وسيتم رفعه غداً السبت بإذن الله (( لوجود مشكلة فى برنامج المونتاج )) ..
رابط الدرس على اليوتيوب 
(V.3) حساب كميات بحيرات تبخير - سيفيل ثرى دى - YouTube


----------



## علي فؤاد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هشام 
واود ان اخبرك بانك موهوب في هذا البرنامج العملاق واسلوبك في الشرح اكتر من ممتاز
حفظك الله ورعاك واكثر الله من امثالك
وجعل الله هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
واحب ان اعرف ماذا بعد تقسيم الاراضي


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ذادك الله من فضله وكرمه 
واسال الله ان يبارك لك فى وقتك وجهدك


----------



## hosh123 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع الدرس الخاص بنقل البيانات من الأوتوكاد إلى الأكسيل بدون أى برامج خارجية وستجدزنه على هذا الرابط
(V.4) كيفية إستخراج أى بيانات من الاوتوكاد للاكسيل - YouTube


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذنا الكريم هشام فوزى ىسوال بعد اذن حضرتك لو انا عندى كتلة ما ومتككرة على الرسم واريد تغير لون كتلة واحده منها فقط دون تغير باقى الوان الكتل؟حضرتك ذكرت هذة المعلومة فى الدرس الثالت من blocks with attributesولكن لم تيجب عنه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخره ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## abedodeh (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير باشمهندس ويفتح عليك فتوح العارفين ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## ramb (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مبروك علي الموده الجديد تتربه في عزك
توجد عندي مشكله في civil 3d وهي عند عمل فتح و حفظ لا تظهر لي شكل الطاري بل تظهر كتابه في شريط الاوامر
بارك الله فيك - سلام


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

استخدم الامر filedia 
وغير القيمة الى 1


----------



## ramb (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
سلام


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

كيفية التحويل من السيفل للاتوكاد ملفات النقاط والاسطح


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس هشام
فيه مشكلة كبيرة تواجه كل المهنديسين مصممي الطرق وهي كيفية رسم كل العبارات المائية على الطريق سواء المحور او البروفايل مع استخراج معلومات الطول و زاوية الميل و زاوية التقاطع مع المحور تلقائيا
هل يمكن عمل بلوك او ليسب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي الحياني (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرجوا ان تبينوا بالتفصيل كيفية الرسم بالاوتوكاد بحيث يكون الرسم عند طباعته ذو مقياس

شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## مصطفى 1986 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت لو درس عن الطباعه بمقياس رسم معين رسم يعنى مطلوب منى تقطيع لوح بمقياس رسم 1:2500 ولوح اخرى لنفس المشروع بمقياس رسم 1:5000 وتصدير المشاريع بمقياس رسم الى نافذة layoutا الى اكثر من لوحة فى الـ lay out


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حستاتتك


----------



## ramb (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يمكن لبرنامج ان يرسم النقاط الرفع المساحي التي تم رفعها مباشرة مثلا المباني و الطرق وغير ذلك
بارك الله فيك
سلام


----------



## hosh123 (3 يناير 2013)

ramb قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> هل يمكن لبرنامج ان يرسم النقاط الرفع المساحي التي تم رفعها مباشرة مثلا المباني و الطرق وغير ذلك
> بارك الله فيك
> سلام


السلام عليكم
اخى رامب يمكن عمل ما تريد من خلال برنامج السيفيل قائمة survey


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ramb (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخى رامب يمكن عمل ما تريد من خلال برنامج السيفيل قائمة survey​ 
بارك الله فيك جزءك الله خيرا يابشمهندس هشام هل ممكن تعطيني طريق الرسم 
شكرا سلام​


----------



## ramb (5 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك جزءك الله خيرا يابشمهندس هشام هل ممكن تعطيني طريق الرسم 
شكرا سلام​
​


----------



## abedodeh (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت باشمهندس هشام في طريقة في السيفل بعد ما ندخل النقاط على شكل e n z على الاليمنت الخاص بالطريق اذا اردنا اعادة تصديرها على شكل مسافة ومنسوب بملف خارجي هل يمكن ذلك على برنامج السيفل لاني كنت اقوم بنفس العملية على اللاند اما السيفل فيا ريت اذا ممكن تسعدني فيها ولو سمحت سؤال ثاني ممكن من بروفايل الطريق استخرج منسوب التصميم ومنسوب الارض الطبيعية لمحطة فرعية مثلا st 0+233.56 وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hosh123 (5 يناير 2013)

abedodeh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت باشمهندس هشام في طريقة في السيفل بعد ما ندخل النقاط على شكل e n z على الاليمنت الخاص بالطريق اذا اردنا اعادة تصديرها على شكل مسافة ومنسوب بملف خارجي هل يمكن ذلك على برنامج السيفل لاني كنت اقوم بنفس العملية على اللاند اما السيفل فيا ريت اذا ممكن تسعدني فيها ولو سمحت سؤال ثاني ممكن من بروفايل الطريق استخرج منسوب التصميم ومنسوب الارض الطبيعية لمحطة فرعية مثلا st 0+233.56 وجزاك الله كل الخير



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم يمكنك إعادة تصدير اللوحة بشكل أوفست و إستيشن من خلال التقارير تدخل على قائمة tool box ثم report manager ثم points ثم تختار station offset points وسيقوم البرنامج بإستخراج النقاط الموجودة فى الرسمه كلها كما تريد على الاكسيل مثلا وتقوم أنت بعد ذلك بعمل ترتيب لها .sort .

أما بخصوص الجزء الثانى ممكن على حد علمى بطريقة بسيطة عندما تضغط على مسار الطريق بتظهر لك شريط بالإعلى هتلاقى على اليسار inquiry اضغط عليها هتلاقى نافذة ظهرت لك إختر منها alignment ثم ستجد اربعه إختيارات منها تستطيع إختيار الثانى وهو خاص بمنسوب البروفيل أما الثالث فهو حخاص بمنسوب الأرض الطبيعية مجرد إختياره ستجد نافذة أكتب فى خانه المحطة ما تريده وسيظهر لك الناتج..


----------



## hosh123 (5 يناير 2013)

ramb قال:


> سلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك جزءك الله خيرا يابشمهندس هشام هل ممكن تعطيني طريق الرسم
> شكرا سلام​
> ​



السلام عليكم 
أخى رامب والله الطريقة بتعتمد أساسا على الكود اللى انت بترفع به النقاط ثم تعرف الأكواد للبرنامج بحيث لو انك بترفع مبنى مكون من اربع اركان تعطى مسمى للنقطة الأولى b ثم النقطتين الثانية والثالثة b1 ثم النقطة الرابعة لغلق الشكل تعطيها b2 وتعرف هذه الأكواد للبرنامج ليتعامل معها .. يعنى موضوع طويل شويه وحقيقى ده الفكرة اللى انا شفتها عنه بس للإسف معرفش حتى الأن تفصيل عنها ولكن أوعدك إنى أشرحها بعد دروس الطرق بإذن الله ...​


----------



## abedodeh (5 يناير 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم يمكنك إعادة تصدير اللوحة بشكل أوفست و إستيشن من خلال التقارير تدخل على قائمة tool box ثم report manager ثم points ثم تختار station offset points وسيقوم البرنامج بإستخراج النقاط الموجودة فى الرسمه كلها كما تريد على الاكسيل مثلا وتقوم أنت بعد ذلك بعمل ترتيب لها .sort .
> 
> أما بخصوص الجزء الثانى ممكن على حد علمى بطريقة بسيطة عندما تضغط على مسار الطريق بتظهر لك شريط بالإعلى هتلاقى على اليسار inquiry اضغط عليها هتلاقى نافذة ظهرت لك إختر منها alignment ثم ستجد اربعه إختيارات منها تستطيع إختيار الثانى وهو خاص بمنسوب البروفيل أما الثالث فهو حخاص بمنسوب الأرض الطبيعية مجرد إختياره ستجد نافذة أكتب فى خانه المحطة ما تريده وسيظهر لك الناتج..



ربنا يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمه ويبارك في عمرك واولادك وشكرا جزيلا باشمهندس


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس هشام
فيه مشكلة كبيرة تواجه كل المهنديسين مصممي الطرق وهي كيفية رسم كل العبارات المائية على الطريق سواء المحور او البروفايل مع استخراج معلومات الطول و زاوية الميل و زاوية التقاطع مع المحور تلقائيا
هل يمكن عمل بلوك او ليسب وبارك الله فيكم
culvert.jpg


----------



## hosh123 (7 يناير 2013)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس هشام
> فيه مشكلة كبيرة تواجه كل المهنديسين مصممي الطرق وهي كيفية رسم كل العبارات المائية على الطريق سواء المحور او البروفايل مع استخراج معلومات الطول و زاوية الميل و زاوية التقاطع مع المحور تلقائيا
> هل يمكن عمل بلوك او ليسب وبارك الله فيكم
> culvert.jpg



وعليكم السلام 
والله أنا شخصيا لم أتعرض لمثل هذه الظروف لإنى لم أعمل على طريق بإكمله وأنما غالبا ما أقوم بالعمل على الجسور و الأنفاق .. بس ممكن لو ترسل لى ملف وبه بعض المعلومات ممكن أحاول إن أعمل لك dynamic block مثلا يقوم بتلك المهمة ....
ولو تساعدنى أكتر يبقى ترسل لى ملف بعده حالات لكى أستطيع عمل هذا البلوك ليستخدم فى عده أماكن مختلفة ..


----------



## ramb (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس هشام


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 يناير 2013)

*ازى اعمل هاتش 
بمعنى انا صممت شكل مثلا وعاوز اعمل هتش بيه 
ازى ممكن اعمل هتش واحفظه فى الاتوكاد*​​​


----------



## hosh123 (11 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

تم رفع درسين جديدن أمس وهم بعنوان ::

كيفية عمل كلمات سر لملفات الأكسيل لمنع عمليه التعديل لها ..( عدة مستويات من الحماية لملفات الأكسيل ) ..

الدرس الثانى عن كيفية تقسيم قطعة أرض غير منتظمة الشكل الى قطعتين متساويتين .. من خلال برنامج السيفيل..

والدروس على الرابط التالى
‫طلبات الأعضاء‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (12 يناير 2013)

عمل ممتاز جزاك اللة حير الدنيا والاخرة لدى سوال ياهندسة هل ممكن عمل نفس الباس ورد على رسومات الاتوكاد بحيث لا يمكن حذف اى جزء او اضافة اى شى للرسمة مع امكانية عمل copy للرسم وعمل طباعة واذا حاول اى احد ان يغير من الملف لا يستطيع لوجود الباس ورد وشكرا:14:


----------



## redaali2011 (24 يناير 2013)

محتاج اعرف كيفية حساب الكميات لقطعة ارض ليها نفس الحدود والاحداثيات بس لازم اعرف الحدود الخارجيه مع كل سرفس على حده يعنى بمعنيل ى انزل السيرفس الاول واعرف الحدود الخارجيه ثم يتم تنزيل السيرفس الثانى واعرف الحدود الخارجيه بتاعته ثم اعمل سيرفس ثالث يبين فيه الكميات (والله دى خامس مره اطلب الطلب ده ) انا بحسب با لاند الكميات وب السيفل لكن انا عايز اعرفها بالطريقه دى ياريت يكون فيه شرح فيديو بسيط جدا


----------



## hosh123 (24 يناير 2013)

redaali2011 قال:


> محتاج اعرف كيفية حساب الكميات لقطعة ارض ليها نفس الحدود والاحداثيات بس لازم اعرف الحدود الخارجيه مع كل سرفس على حده يعنى بمعنيل ى انزل السيرفس الاول واعرف الحدود الخارجيه ثم يتم تنزيل السيرفس الثانى واعرف الحدود الخارجيه بتاعته ثم اعمل سيرفس ثالث يبين فيه الكميات (والله دى خامس مره اطلب الطلب ده ) انا بحسب با لاند الكميات وب السيفل لكن انا عايز اعرفها بالطريقه دى ياريت يكون فيه شرح فيديو بسيط جدا



السلام عليكم
والله انا شرحت قبل كده الحكايه دى بس عشان خاطرك وعشان ما تزعل ارسل لى الأن لو عندك ملفات وانا اشرح لك عليها مثال فيديو وارفعه لك يوم السبت 
تمام يا سيدى عشان ما تكون زعلان


----------



## redaali2011 (25 يناير 2013)

ياريت لو مثاال من عند حضرتك مش مشكله واكون شاكر لانى مستنى هذا الشرح ضرورى والله لانى انا حاسب بالاند وعايز اشيك على نفسى بالسيفل وشكرا كتير جدا على اهتمام حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## redaali2011 (25 يناير 2013)

بس رجاء مع كل سيرفس تعمله عايز اعرف ال bawendre out لكل شكل على حده اكون شاكر ليك


----------



## redaali2011 (29 يناير 2013)

بشمهندس هشام مستنى من حضرتك الشرح اللى قلت ليك عليه ياريت ما تنسا نيش


----------



## باسم بارسا (22 فبراير 2013)

تقبل الله طاعاتك وكل عام وانت بخي


----------



## باسم بارسا (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## redaali2011 (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام طال من حضرتك طلب بسيط لو عندى احداثيات وتم الرصد فى دولة مصر تمام وحضرتك عارف ان مصر ليها نظام خاص فى الاحداثيات وهو old egypt وبدايت احداثياته تبدا 615000,810000 هل السيفل ممكن انه يحول هذه الاحداثيات العالميه اللى هى عباره عن درجات ودقايق وثوانى انى احولها الى احداثيات تاكيو متريه مصريه داخل هذا النطاق الذى اشرت اليه يعنى لو عندى 50 نقطه هل ممكن يتم تحويلهم وياريت لو فيه فيديو بسيط للرد لو فى رد لهذا الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صقر العايد (17 مارس 2013)

أستاذنا الكريم مهندس هشام فوزي 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لما هو خير 
أستاذي اقدم لك الشكر نيابتة عن طلاب سوريا جميعا وانقل لك دعواتهم لك بالتوفيق 
أؤكد لك اني وبفضل الله ثم فضلك اتقنت برنامج السفل بشكل بسيط وان شاء الله الى احسن 
سؤالى الاول استاذنا الاحظ نتائج برنامج السفل مثل البروفايل او المقاطع عندي لمصمم تفتح بشكل طبيعي على برنامج الوتوكاد في حين ان النتائج من عندي لا تفتح على برنامج الاوتوكاد او انها تفتح بشكل مربعات 
سؤالى الثاني نفس السؤال الاول عندي مشاريع مشغوله على السفل ولا تفتح عندي لا اوتوكاد ولا سفل وهي تفتح بشكل مربعات مع العلم ان عندي السفل 2013


----------



## hosh123 (19 مارس 2013)

صقر العايد قال:


> أستاذنا الكريم مهندس هشام فوزي بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لما هو خير أستاذي اقدم لك الشكر نيابتة عن طلاب سوريا جميعا وانقل لك دعواتهم لك بالتوفيق أؤكد لك اني وبفضل الله ثم فضلك اتقنت برنامج السفل بشكل بسيط وان شاء الله الى احسن سؤالى الاول استاذنا الاحظ نتائج برنامج السفل مثل البروفايل او المقاطع عندي لمصمم تفتح بشكل طبيعي على برنامج الوتوكاد في حين ان النتائج من عندي لا تفتح على برنامج الاوتوكاد او انها تفتح بشكل مربعات سؤالى الثاني نفس السؤال الاول عندي مشاريع مشغوله على السفل ولا تفتح عندي لا اوتوكاد ولا سفل وهي تفتح بشكل مربعات مع العلم ان عندي السفل 2013


السلام عليكم أخى صقر العايد وتحياتى لكل طلاب سوريا و وربنا يقدرنى على فعل المزيد لكى يستفيد الجميع ..بخصوص السؤال الأول ان الملفات تظهر لك على السيفيل بشكل طبيعى و فى الاوتوكاد بشكل مربعات كل ما هنالك إنك عند حفظ الملف ( لكى تتمكن من فتحة على الاوتوكاد ) أعمل له export dwg وإختار الاصدار الذى تريدة ..أما بخصوص السؤال الثانى فحقيقى لا أعرف .. ولكن لو أمكن انك ترفق لنا ملف من تلك النوعية مثلا وأجربه وأحاول أحل الموضوع لك ....


----------



## قاسم حسين عبد (19 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## صقر العايد (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك وسأرفق لك الملفات المشغوله على برنامج السفل وحصلت عليها بشكل تدريبات لاكن للأسف لا تفتح عندي بالبرنامج ويعطيني الصوره التاليه
وأرفقت لك الملفات التدريبيه


----------



## hosh123 (20 مارس 2013)

صقر العايد قال:


> شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك وسأرفق لك الملفات المشغوله على برنامج السفل وحصلت عليها بشكل تدريبات لاكن للأسف لا تفتح عندي بالبرنامج ويعطيني الصوره التاليه
> وأرفقت لك الملفات التدريبيه


السلام عليكم 
أخى صقر اللوحة فتحت عندى دون أى مشكلة على العموم أنا عملت لهم حفظ على 2010 هتلاقيهم فى المرفقات ولكن يوجد ملف فارغ ليس به أى بيانات وهو 
Deed Create Start


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## صقر العايد (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياأستاذنا


----------



## ahmadalshatti (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmadalshatti (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## abedodeh (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت استاذ هشام المشروع اللي انا شغال فيه عبارة عن بنية تحتية حوالى 130 طريق ومطلوب منى عمل كتابة فرق الارتفاع عند نقاط التقاطع لهذه الطرق على البلان والطريقة التقليدية تاخذ وقت طويل هل هناك طريقة عن كيفية استخراج البيانات بشكل فروق ارتفاعات ( فرق المنسوب بين السطحين ) التصميم والارض الطبيعية الموجودان عندي في اللوحة ويظهر علية منسوب الارض الطبيعية والتصميم والفرق بينهما وشكرا 

​


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hosh123 (5 مايو 2013)

abedodeh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت استاذ هشام المشروع اللي انا شغال فيه عبارة عن بنية تحتية حوالى 130 طريق ومطلوب منى عمل كتابة فرق الارتفاع عند نقاط التقاطع لهذه الطرق على البلان والطريقة التقليدية تاخذ وقت طويل هل هناك طريقة عن كيفية استخراج البيانات بشكل فروق ارتفاعات ( فرق المنسوب بين السطحين ) التصميم والارض الطبيعية الموجودان عندي في اللوحة ويظهر علية منسوب الارض الطبيعية والتصميم والفرق بينهما وشكرا
> 
> ​



السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل الاجابة هى:

إعمل سطح كميات ( VOLUME ) سواء كان ( GRID VOLUME - TIN VOLUME ) بين السطحين ومجرد انك تضغط عليه من خلال الــ SPOT ELEVATIOn هيسأل عن السطح المراد إظهار بياناته على اللوحة ووقتها نختار سطح الكميات وسيظهر لنا مباشرة فارق المنسوب بين السطحين الاساسيين واللى هو بيساوى قيمة القطع أو الردم
وسأقوم بشرح ما تريده فيديو وسأرفعه غدا بإذن الله


----------



## abedodeh (5 مايو 2013)

مشكور باشمهندس هشام ربنا يفتح عليك كمان وكمان ويجعلها صدقة جارية في عملك الى يوم الدين ويجزيك كل الخير


----------



## ramb (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس هشام بركه الله فيك علي هذا المجهود طيبة المبذول في اعطاء المعلومات ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
سلام


----------



## hosh123 (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هذا هو رد السؤال السابق بشكل فيديو كما وعدت 
(V.8) كيفية إظهار عده مناسيب لنقطة واحده على عده اسطح - YouTube


----------



## saro.khaled (6 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abedodeh (7 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير باشمهندس هشام ويبارك بعمرك ويجعلك من السعداء في الدنيا والاخرة بكل معنى الكلمة عاجزين عن الشكر باشمهندس وربنا يحميك وشكرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام ، وجزاك الله خيرا أخي وأستاذي المهندس هشام والحمد لله الذي سخر لنا من أمثالك منمن يعطون العلم إبتغاء الاجر والجزاء من الله العلي العظيم ، بارك الله لك في علمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .
أستاذنا الكريم لو سمحت ،هل هناك طريقة لحساب الكميات للاعمال الترابية لطريق إذا كان لدي رفعين مساحيين لمركز الطريق فقط ونريد معرفة الكميات الدقيقة للردم والحفر حسب المقاطع العرضية لغرض التثمين.
فارجو منك شرح الموضوع ، مع فائق احترامي.


----------



## ramb (8 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zeiad_yosf (10 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
انا عندى مشكله فى اخذ النقاط من ملف اوتو كاد بيظهر معيامنسوب النقاط صفر وده مش مطابق للملف المرفوع
حاجه تنيه عاوز احسب الكميات بين سرفرين واحد من لوحة اتوكاد والتانى بالطريقه العاديه tap dlemated


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 مايو 2013)

مهندس هشام مهندس رائع ومبدع ربنا يبارك فيه ويتقبل مجهوده ويجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ramb (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
اخي مهندس هشام هل ممكن ان نظهر مناسيب التصميمي و مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه للطريق و فرق المنسوب بينهما نفس الشرح الدرس الاخير بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
سلام


----------



## md_esa2004 (15 مايو 2013)

حقيقى الف شكر يا رجالة بالرغم انى مسالتش الا انى بستفيد من قراءة المشاركات


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (18 مايو 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اريد شرح قائمة survey فى سيفل 3d
> جزاك اللة خير​


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم المهندس الكريم أخلاقا وعلما لا يسعنى الا ان أشكرك على هذا العلم الوفير الذى جعلته متاح للجميع ابتغاء أرضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى وأدعوا لك بالقبول فى الأرض والسماء 
واشكرك شكر خاص لأنى من أوائل المستفيديين من علمك اذادك الله 
وارجو ان تستمر فى عطائك لنا ولى طلب حيث اننى اعمل فى شبكات البنية التحتيه فهل ممكن شرح الجزء الخاص بالشبكات فى السيفل ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## hosh123 (27 مايو 2013)

roshdy.draftsman قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندس الكريم أخلاقا وعلما لا يسعنى الا ان أشكرك على هذا العلم الوفير الذى جعلته متاح للجميع ابتغاء أرضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى وأدعوا لك بالقبول فى الأرض والسماء
> واشكرك شكر خاص لأنى من أوائل المستفيديين من علمك اذادك الله
> وارجو ان تستمر فى عطائك لنا ولى طلب حيث اننى اعمل فى شبكات البنية التحتيه فهل ممكن شرح الجزء الخاص بالشبكات فى السيفل ولك منى جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم
أخى رشدى أنا بالفعل بدأت دراسة الشبكات وخلال الايام القادمة بإذن الله سأقوم بشرح دروس الشبكات وسأحاول إنى أجعلها مجمعة (( بمعنى أنى أسجل وأرفع الدروس على النت خلال يومين أو 3 )) . لكى يستفيد الجميع ولكى أستطيع إنهاء دورة السيفيل قبل شهر رمضان الكريم بإذن الله .


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (27 مايو 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى المهندس هشام من فضلك اريد شرح كيفية تنزيل​


ل البيانات من التوتال ورفع بيانات الى التوتال
وشكرا لمجهود سيادتك المحمود


----------



## عمر طه إبراهيم (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس هشام وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا دائما بعلمك وزاد الله من علمه ورزقهولو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن حضرتك تشرح لنا التقاطعات على برنامج السيفل 2013 لاننى احتاجه ضرورى فى العمل


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عند فتح شيت الأكسل الخاص بتفريد الحديد يطلب الباس ورد أرجو اضافته وشكرا


----------



## محمد1392 (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
لي طلب فأرجو المساعدة
لقد إشتريت جهاز سوكيا 4320 من شركة كورية، والمشكلة أنني لا أعرف كيف أغير اللغة !!!!


----------



## diaa_500 (1 يونيو 2013)

أ*خ العزيز م : هشام سؤال لو سمحت
انا في مشروع بنية تحتية وبدأنا في أعمال القطع و الردم و عندي سطح للأرض الطبيعية و سطح تصميمي علي البرنامج
هل هناك طريقة أمثل بها علي المسقط الأفقي للمقع العام للمشروع مناطق الحفر و الردم ومعرفة إرتفاعاتها
لأني أريد التحكم في مناطق الردم خاصة من خلال جولاتي لالموقع ومعرفة مدي إرتفاعاتها
وشكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## diaa_500 (1 يونيو 2013)

سلام عليكم م . هشام
بارك الله فيك علي الشرح الممتاز 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي العلم النافع
ونتمني أن تستكمل شرح السلسلة لبرنامج civil 3d لقائمة alignment , profile , cross sections


----------



## hosh123 (1 يونيو 2013)

diaa_500 قال:


> أ*خ العزيز م : هشام سؤال لو سمحت
> انا في مشروع بنية تحتية وبدأنا في أعمال القطع و الردم و عندي سطح للأرض الطبيعية و سطح تصميمي علي البرنامج
> هل هناك طريقة أمثل بها علي المسقط الأفقي للمقع العام للمشروع مناطق الحفر و الردم ومعرفة إرتفاعاتها
> لأني أريد التحكم في مناطق الردم خاصة من خلال جولاتي لالموقع ومعرفة مدي إرتفاعاتها
> وشكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



السلام عليكم
أخى ضياء أرجو انك ترسل لى الملف المذكور لأراه واعطيك رأى فيه .
وبخصوص سلسلة برنامج السيفيل بإذن الله هكملها وهحاول أخلصها قبل رمضان بإذن الله


----------



## diaa_500 (2 يونيو 2013)

م هشام أرسلت ملفات المشروع علي بريك الإلكتروني .... وشكرا


----------



## diaa_500 (4 يونيو 2013)

ننتظرك بشغف م هشام ,,,, وبارك الله فيك


----------



## diaa_500 (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ,,,,, اتمني ان تكون بخير ,,,, إفتقدناك كثيرا
معذرة سؤال آخر للأخ الفاضل م . هشام 
في مشروع يوجد بعض المناطق بها تسويات مختلفة عن بعض وللتوضيح
1- مناطق تسوية كاملة للطرق و قطع الأراضي
2- مناطق بها شق الطرق فقط وترك قطع الأراضي كما هي
3- مناطق شق الطرق مع تسوية قطع الأراضي علي منسوب قطع +7م من المنسوب التصميمي
...وهذا للتوفير في تكاليف القطع و الردم
السؤال ... كيف يتم التحكم في هذه المناطق و حساب الكميات بدقة وذلك لزوم المستخلصات الشهرية دون ظلم للمالك أو المقاول مع المحافظة علي الميول الجانبية للقطع (جميع هذه المناطق قطع صخري)


----------



## abedodeh (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت فضلا باشمهندس هشام في EDIT SURFACE يوجد الامر Smooth Surface واللذي يعمل GRID على منطقة معينة من السطح لو سمحت باشمهندس في طريقة نصدر فيها هذه النقاط الى TEXT FILE لاعطائها للمساحين واذا لايوجد طريقة كيف ممكن نعمل GRID بحيث تظهر النقاط مرة واحدة بدلا من الطريقة العادية اللي بنظغط فيها ENTER على كل نقطة لتظهر على السطح وشكرا جزيلا باشمهندس هشام


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس لاكن ان عندي سؤال لو سمحت انا عندي طريق ارتفاع الردم وليكم 5 متر والطبقات 30 سم وعرض الاسفلت 10 م والميول 1.5 كيف يمكنني ان احسب مسافة الردم من المحور الي نهاية الطبقة ( لكل طبقه علي حده ) المسافه من فوق من غير اسلوب ميول الشولدر وهل فيه قانون لذلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​​


----------



## محمد شيفا (17 يوليو 2013)

دا شغل لاممتاز وربنا يخليك لينا يا استازنا


----------



## basheeralhoot (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sur.shosha (22 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة فى ليسب او ملف أكسيل لرسم القطاع الطولى (بروفايل) لخط تصريف سيول او صرف صحى و يا ريت يكون الشرح فيديو 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمد شيفا (24 يوليو 2013)

انا عايز فيديو يشرح تحويل الداتا من الجهاز توتال ستيشن لايكا الى الكمبيوتر وكيفية معالجتها


----------



## abdullah12 (29 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل إذا استحسنتم الطلب أن تتكرم على العبد الفقير إلى الله بشرح برنامج توب كون لينك


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)

اهت حروفي عن الكلمات لتصف لك أجمل العبارات

خجلآ منك .وتقديراًلك ..


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 أغسطس 2013)

جمعة مباركة 
أخي الكريم 
كيف يتم اخراج البروفايل كل 20م او 25م منتظم بدون كسرات او تعرجات في خط الارض الطبيعية المستورد من السطح 
كما في برنامج اللاند عندما نستورد نقاط من السكشن 
Profile -sample from section 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## es.meshaq (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## es.meshaq (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموا


----------



## الامير حسن (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التكرم بشرح برامج توقيع curf علي جهاز التوتل سوكيا


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Ali Srour (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً لك


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع درس كنت قد قدمته لكم بشكل سؤال فى الجروب الخاص بمجموعة FINGERPRINT VIDEOS 
وقد قمت برفع الفيديو الخاص بالسؤال وكذلك فيدو الإجابة على موقع التحميل ... والان تم دمج الفيديوهات سوياً فى فيديو واحد بعنوان 
ترقيم الخوازيق بترتيب محدد وكيفية إظهار الفوارق بين مكانه التصميمى و مكانه الفعلى المنفذ.....
و الدرس يتناول الرد على سؤالين بخصوص كيفية ترقيم الخوازيق فى المشروع وإعطائها إسم معين .. كذلك كيفية عمل طريقة إظهار فارق المسافة بين مكان الخازوق التصميمى ومكانه الفعلى بعد التنفيذ AS BUILT


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pCrX8ViFvvE


----------



## hossam1982 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس هشام فوزي لك مني كل الحب والتقدير علي كل ما تقدمه لنا


----------



## armajidoun (15 نوفمبر 2013)

أريد projet عن كيفية إنجاز VRD وكل ما يتعلق مسأل الإدارية إن كان أفضل مشروع تم إنجاز​
​


----------



## armajidoun (19 نوفمبر 2013)

finkom ya lakhiottt?


----------



## yaser_helal2011 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## azk (25 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا . الحقيقة استفدت الكثير من شرح حضرتك .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## azk (29 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
هل برنامج Civil 3D مناسب لرفع العوارض (بنايات )؟
وهل يمكن الحصول على نموذج مجسم 3D building


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (25 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم لو امكن المهندس هشام والاخوه الكرام لو عندكم نموذج لمزلقان type (b) وأخر type a موضح به تسليح الحديد ( على اكسيل ان امكن ) ......جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## د البلد دي (26 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## adnan09090 (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرا استاذ هشام وجزاك الله كل خير بس ممكن تشرح لنا كيفية ربط منهول باكثر من بايب مع امكانية تحديد ليفيل البايب يدويا


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (3 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليك اخ هشام اسئل ان يبارك لك في صحتك وولدك وعلمك ومالك 
لدي استفسار هل بإمكاني تصدير النقاط الموجوده في برنامج civil 3d على هيئة احداثيات جغرافيه مع العلم بأن الاحداثيات الموجوده هي UTM


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## survey ahmad (20 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هشام بارك الله بمجهودك الكريم ومجهود كل شباب المنتدى على هذا الكم الهائل من الافادة ترددت قبل السؤال كثيرا قرأت ملزمات وشاهدت فيديوهات عن السيفيل ثري دي وخاصة 2013 وذلك سعيا للتطور في مهنتي وبالبرامج المتعلقة بها كنت سابقا في برامج الاند ارسم المقاطع العرضية النموذجية بكثرة لمسار طريق واحد مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الميول اقصد عند السوبر اليفيشين وايضا كنت ارسم اين تتسع الطريق واين تضيق او تعود للتوسعة الاساسية ومن ثم اعرف هذا المقطع من هذه المحطة الى هذه المحطة ومن ثم هذا المقطع من هذه المحطة الى هذه وذلك تباعا حتى نهاية المسار 
السؤال: هل في السيفيل ثري دي 2013 لا داعي لرسم اكثر من مقطع نموذجي واحد ؟ هل ياخذ هو لوحده بعين الاعتبار التوسعات خاصة عند حارات الدوران؟ هل يعتمد هو لوحده رسم السوبر اليفيشين في المقاطع العرضية؟ ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت وان لا يكون سؤالي غبيا تفضل بقبول فائق احترامي وانتظر ردكم السريع لو سمحت


----------



## survey ahmad (20 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم هشام بارك الله بمجهودك الكريم ومجهود كل شباب المنتدى على هذا الكم الهائل من الافادة ترددت قبل السؤال كثيرا قرأت ملزمات وشاهدت فيديوهات عن السيفيل ثري دي وخاصة 2013 وذلك سعيا للتطور في مهنتي وبالبرامج المتعلقة بها كنت سابقا في برامج الاند ارسم المقاطع العرضية النموذجية بكثرة لمسار طريق واحد مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الميول اقصد عند السوبر اليفيشين وايضا كنت ارسم اين تتسع الطريق واين تضيق او تعود للتوسعة الاساسية ومن ثم اعرف هذا المقطع من هذه المحطة الى هذه المحطة ومن ثم هذا المقطع من هذه المحطة الى هذه وذلك تباعا حتى نهاية المسار 
السؤال: هل في السيفيل ثري دي 2013 لا داعي لرسم اكثر من مقطع نموذجي واحد ؟ هل ياخذ هو لوحده بعين الاعتبار التوسعات خاصة عند حارات الدوران؟ هل يعتمد هو لوحده رسم السوبر اليفيشين في المقاطع العرضية؟ ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت وان لا يكون سؤالي غبيا تفضل بقبول فائق احترامي وانتظر ردكم السريع لو سمحت


----------



## م.القناص (7 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لكم للافاده


----------



## khlod (7 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد برنامج وتعليم earth work برجاء الاهتمام للضرورة


----------



## الامير حسن (7 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء 

كنت عايز ملف سيفل 3دي جاهز الاستيلات او علية طريق كامل علشان اطبق عليه 

وشكرا


----------



## صقر العايد (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندس هشام السلام عليكم عندي استفسار بسيط وهو ببرنامج السفل 2014 من قائمة فايل ومن الاستيراد لايوجد استيراد سطح ولا صوره من الغوغل ايرث مع العلم انه موجود في الاصدارات السابقه مثل 2009 كيف استطيع استيراد سطح او خريطه كنتوريه او صوره 
بأصدار 2014 جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.Abood Tayeh (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز 
وطلبي هو حلول كتاب Surveying for Engineeers 
الطبعة الثانية 
للدكتور ناجح تميم


----------



## ahmed_90_a (7 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عندي طلب بسيط و هو كيفية رسم بروفايل و يضهر في هذه البروفايل منسوبين الاول هو سطح الارض والثاني منسوب رأس الانابيب او ما يسمى ب crown level و مع العلم بنسوب السطح الارض هي منسوب قريب من منسوب الحفريات الخاصة بالشبكة الانابيب و المنسوب الثاني هو منسوب بعد انزال الانابيب الى داخل الحفريات


----------



## khleel numan (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله مليوووووووووووووووووووون خيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mizo20048 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.raeef (17 يناير 2015)

استاذ هشام عندي موضوع وياريت تشاعدني فيه
كيف تقوم يتعديل شيكات المضلعات (travers) و شبكات المشلثات (triangulation) باستخدام civil 3d


----------



## ramb (18 يناير 2015)

سلام عليكم
بارك فيك يامهندس هشام عندي لكي مشكله في قائمة الاومر (command) حتي نعمل في امر (ctrl+9) لا تعمل
اريد حل منك بارك الله فيك 
سلام


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## MZAYED2010 (1 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Bignet (6 مارس 2015)

شكرا ايها الاخ الكريم علي مجهودك ولي طلب
كيف يتم تقسيم خط الي فترات متساويه كل 50 متر ويكتب فوق كل نقطه 0+00 و 0+50 حتي آخر الخط يكتب 0+214 مثلا 
​

​


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (22 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس هشام زي ما عودتنا دايما بأنك تمدنا بالجديد فكنت أتمنى أن تمدنا بمعادلات لتصميم العبارات الخاصه بالطرق
وشرحها وشكراً لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (22 مارس 2015)

​وفقك الله


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (23 يناير 2016)

انا محتاج برنامج ايرث ورك الي يفتح بدون دنقل اذا عندك شاكر لك


----------



## Soliman07 (13 مايو 2016)

*السلا عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
*​فى الصورة الموجودة فى خط اصفر رأسى انا عاملة اوفست بمسافة معينة من العمود , لو انا عاوز الخط ده موازى لل خط الاحمر و الاخضر , يعنى عاوزة على المايل 
بس من غير ما اعمل stretch للخط الاصفر عشان انا محكوم بمسافة معينة من العمود ..​


----------



## kingiraq (23 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز هشام
اولا بارك الله فيك ولك على ما قدمة وما تقدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
في المرفقات ملف اوتكاد عباره عن كروس سكشن اذا تكرمت تشوفو وتعملي محاضره او درس كيف بدي اعمل اسامبلي لانو اشويه معقد وما زبط معي نهائيا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abubaker Elbagir Omer Els (17 سبتمبر 2022)

hosh123 قال:


> ​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​​أخوانى الأعزاء من خلال هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشرح كل ما يمكننى شرحه من طلبات الأعضاء بشكل فيديو وسيتم عرضها جميعا من ​​خلال اليوتيوب ومواقع التحميل ولن تقتصر تلك الفيديوهات على برنامج معين بل على مجموعة البرامج التى أقوم بشرحها وهى :​​أوتوكاد - سيفيل 3D - سيرفر - أكسيل - جوجل إسكتش أب ​​فمن لديه طلب معين أو جزئية معينة يريد منى شرحها فليتفضل بطرحها هنا أو من خلال الأيميل الخاص بالدورة وستجدونه على ​​الصفحة الأولى من كل فيديو وأدعو الله أن يعيننى على تلبيه طلباتكم ...​​رابط مجموعة الدروس على اليوتيوب هو :​​‫طلبات الأعضاء‬‎ - YouTube​
> ​​


تحية احترام وتقدير لشخصك المبجل
ياريت لو تعطيني شرح تفصيلي عن
Alignment,feature line,sample line and break line.


hosh123 قال:


> ​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​​أخوانى الأعزاء من خلال هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشرح كل ما يمكننى شرحه من طلبات الأعضاء بشكل فيديو وسيتم عرضها جميعا من ​​خلال اليوتيوب ومواقع التحميل ولن تقتصر تلك الفيديوهات على برنامج معين بل على مجموعة البرامج التى أقوم بشرحها وهى :​​أوتوكاد - سيفيل 3D - سيرفر - أكسيل - جوجل إسكتش أب ​​فمن لديه طلب معين أو جزئية معينة يريد منى شرحها فليتفضل بطرحها هنا أو من خلال الأيميل الخاص بالدورة وستجدونه على ​​الصفحة الأولى من كل فيديو وأدعو الله أن يعيننى على تلبيه طلباتكم ...​​رابط مجموعة الدروس على اليوتيوب هو :​​‫طلبات الأعضاء‬‎ - YouTube​
> ​​


----------

